
Jack of all trades, master of none. Why Bootstrap Admin Templates suck? - mrholek
https://medium.com/@lukaszholeczek/jack-of-all-trades-master-of-none-5ea53ef8a1f#.79erdmt3v
======
Domenic_S
> _Marketplace requirements are another problem. Authors have to keep original
> Bootstrap CSS and JS files and overwrite them in separate files. It
> generates unnecessary CSS and JS code._

The reason for this is so when the new dot release of $BASE_FRAMEWORK comes
out, you can drop it in. CoreUI looks cool, but:

> _I wanted to keep CoreUI as lightweight as is possible, so I decided to
> remove all the unnecessary Bootstrap components._

I wonder how updating Bootstrap releases is going to work? Clearly the author
is going to update manually -- for a while. When he gets bored will the whole
thing become unusable because of all the custom surgery?

~~~
mrholek
It's ease to keep it up to date. I added my scss files to bootstrap.scss, so
if new version of bootstrap will be released all I need to do is update
bootstrap scss file in my project.

~~~
tickthokk
I think Domenic's objection is that it sounds like you're going into, for
example, _forms.scss and dropping something unnecessary like the styling of
the `output` tag.

Are you instead just going into bootstrap.scss and commenting out entire
includes?

The former implies a lot of surgery and the latter is definitely more
manageable, but could still suffer from the project abandonment he brought up.

All in all I liked what I saw :)

~~~
mrholek
In current version I only removed components from bootstrap.scss, but in
future version I also want to remove some code from scss files like for
example _navbar.scss. Who needs 3 versions of navbar in one project?

------
pbreit
I've been looking for something in between plain bootstrap and all the
templates which are far to "thick". This doesn't look that lightweight.

~~~
mrholek
Ok. What should I remove or add?

------
Zachery
Looks neat, I see a few issues with the demo's and the docs. Should I just
report them on GitHub?

